# Doppler Renal Artery



## jifnif (Jul 12, 2008)

What is the correct CPT for a doppler of the renal arteries?


----------



## diane.nelson (Jul 14, 2008)

*93976*

93976 for venous and arterial flow


----------



## delosreyesc (May 16, 2011)

*93976*

Could I add 76770-59 to check the kidneys?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 17, 2011)

U can if us study is also done


----------



## clamberto@epiclp.com (Jun 26, 2014)

*93975 & 76770*

Yes, a renal ultrasound is done and the physician also states information about the resistive indices.The discription states "multiple longitudinal and transverse grayscale,as well as color pulse doppler images"... can codes 76770 & 93975 be reported?


----------



## stephaniervt (Jul 1, 2014)

*Renal & Aorta US w/Doppler*

Referring physician ordered (and studies were completed):

Aorta ultrasound w/Aortic Doppler
Renal ultrasound w/Renal Doppler

The studies included grayscale imaging of the aorta and kidneys, color & pw Doppler of the aorta, iliac arteries, and  renal arteries & veins.

My questions are 
1) When do you charge for a "complete" retroperitoneal (for grayscale and Doppler)?
2) Would this still just be 93976 & 76770-59 (limited Doppler & limited retro us)
or would the renal alone be a limited retro us & complete retro Doppler because it evaluated arterial & venous circulation of kidneys?



Stephanie


----------

